
Can Smart Thermometers Track the Spread of the Coronavirus? - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/health/coronavirus-fever-thermometers.html
======
James_Henry
From what I've read, temperature checks are still happening at many buildings
throughout China, so even if IoT thermometers don't get put into place
immediately they'd probably be useful after things are more under control and
we are working on stopping any second waves of disease.

------
robocat
Previous thread about map:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623955)
\- probably worth repeating any worthwhile comments again here though since
not many previously.

